
Apple 'abandons' QuickTime on Windows - wckronholm
http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-36053672
======
Cheyana
At my place of work, we are heavily invested in a web application hosted by a
vendor who insisted QT was needed to play all the little sounds on the web
interface that the user hears. It was literally the only reason we had to
bring it into our environment, and they insisted we have it and there was no
other way they could play sounds through the browser. This should be
interesting.

------
hackuser
What are the most common current uses of QuickTime?

~~~
smt88
Years ago, iTunes would aggressively push users to install QuickTime. Many
will not yet have uninstalled it.

~~~
bsharitt
Didn't iTunes initially require QuickTime?

~~~
ianlevesque
Yes. Sounds more dramatic to say it was aggressively pushed though.

~~~
smt88
At the time I used it (around 2006), I don't believe QuickTime was required,
but it was Trojan-horsed onto me every time iTunes updated. It was an opt-out,
and Apple definitely fostered the impression that it was required (it was for
some features I guess).

It also hijacked file associations without warning, which was one of the most
annoying/aggressive things about it.

I'll also add that having to install bloated garbage like iTunes in the first
place was aggressive (due to Apple's policy of locking iPod owners into using
iTunes), so adding another piece of bloated garbage on top of that was really
irritating.

